# Wireless keyboard with trackball but no scroll wheel.



## TrickNeal (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't know if this is the right place for this, but i just got a wireless mini keyboard with a trackball, but there is no scroll wheel. Is it possible to remap a key so that while it is depressed the trackball will act as a scroll or pan wheel and when said key is released the trackball will function normally?


----------

